# Oops... I infected my tanks with ich.



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

Bought some new fish, got lazy and stupid, and didn't put them in a QT tank. Went directly to my 44 gallon community tank, then noticed two flame tetras are sick with ich, only after using the net which was previously in the bag of the "ill" to release 3 ottos in my 20 gallon guppy tank.


I removed all the flame tetras from the 44 gallon, None of the fish in either tanks show signs of infection, 
Am I just being paranoid? I think it's too late, and I should begin treatment of both tanks. 


Both tanks have plants and the 44 gallon has cory catfish.

What treatments are safe for plants and catfish and ottos.

Would heat do it alone?

44 Gallon
6Tiger Barbs
3 Emrald Cories
3 Albino Cories
1 Black Skirt
5 Otto

20 Gallon
Lot of guppies, fry/juvies/adults
3 Otto


2.5Gal QT
7 Flame Tetras.


----------

